# Applying for a student visa when already in Germany



## jdongg (Feb 5, 2015)

This summer I will be doing research at a university as a student researcher. I've already made the arrangements with the university and have made my housing arrangements. I also have a letter of endorsement from the university. 

According to the Germany embassy's website:

"Citizens of the United States of America, Australia, Canada, Israel, Japan, New Zealand, Switzerland, the Republic of Korea, as well as EU citizens may apply for their residence permit after entering Germany without a visa."

I take this to mean that as a U.S. citizen, I can enter Germany visa-free and start doing my research at the university while I apply for the visa. I'd prefer to do this rather than apply for the visa back at home since it seems less stressful (and I will be leaving for Germany in a little over a month).

Has anyone here applied for the student visa while already in Germany (or has a child that had gone through this process, a friend, etc.)? Is it a simple process, or easier to do before entering the country?


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

as far as I know you won't be allowed to start your research at the university before your permit is issued. you will enter schengen on a 90-day TOURIST visa waiver basis, and as a tourist you are not allowed to work.


----------

